# We had a meeting in Germany



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Sunday we went to a meeting in Neuenkirchen in Germany.
Here are some pictures.
More pictures on:http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/MinitreffenOfflumerseeNeuenkirchen310808









Bonita

















Fine

















Shima









Hiro

















Lucy


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gorgeous pics! The dirtier the hav the more fun they have huh!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What beautiful dogs and great pictures!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

boy those german playdates sure look fun!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They have more fun because they're all drinking German beer!!!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos! I also love the Berner baby but have to ask is there also a german dog bathing party following this?

Amanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh man...clean up must be a #@$%&. HA, but what fun it must be to get that dirty!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures!:clap2:
I also get real excited looking at your gorgeous photos!
I see Hiro in the water with a little weed stuck to his butt!ound:
He sure is a handsome guy!
Bonita is quite the girl! She has very interesting color. I like her!:kiss:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Julie

Bonita went for the first time in her life into the water!




@Scooter's Family


They didn't drink beer.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday we are going to a big meeting in Sauerland in the south part of Germany.
With 29 dogs!
We will bring new pictures!
It begins at 11:00 am till 8:00 pm, then we are sleeping at a hotel an the next day
we are walking with the dogs and then going home.
8 People are staying at the hotel, the rest lives nearby. ( http://www.booking.com/hotel/de/lan...&sid=1227d09efeeeac7bcf3a4edef75a2690&lang=en )


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Your pictures are always awesome. Hiro is such a good looking dog. Can't wait to see the 29 hav party photos!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

As always...loving the pictures...and Hiro.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I love your pics! I love to see havs dirty, wet and having loads of fun!


----------

